# WOC: MAC To The Beach



## berryjuicy (May 9, 2010)

I was just wondering what your thoughts are on this collection.

Right now my list includes sweet and punchy, sand and sun and get away bronze.

I was wondering what WOC think of Hipness?  I'm on the fence with it.  I haven't done too well with bright blushes in the past.  I'm NW45 for reference.


----------



## Blushbaby (May 9, 2010)

I'm skipping it. I already own Humid & Shimmermoss e/s and the lipglosses are dupable for me. I sold my lustre drops from Style Warriors and nothing else takes my fancy.


----------



## nunu (May 9, 2010)

I am NC43 and i have Hipness from the Fafi collection. I like it, it's a coral/pinky blush. However, judging from the swatches, if you have Instant Chic and Ripe Peach i don't think you need Hipness. Also, if you have Joyous, you don't need Hipness.

I think i will be skipping this collection as everything looks dupeable. I do want to check out Get Away Bronze but that's about it.


----------



## shontay07108 (May 9, 2010)

I want Thrills lipstick and Splashing lipglass. I also want Hipness. After that, it's up in the air. I was set on Marine Life, but I don't know if it's necessary now that I want Hipness and I already have Instant Chic. I think it's just the packaging calling. 

I bought the Sun Rush drops from style warriors and then returned them, but I don't think I knew what to do with it at the time. I may give it another go.


----------



## vintageroses (May 9, 2010)

I want a cream bronzer just because that's my staple for countouring & i'm glad MAC has a cream bronzer! I use to use Stilla's! I want Hipness real bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I have Ripe Peach so i'm still trying to convince myself i don't need it!! But the packaging is way too cute! & I won't be able to swatch it before getting it since it gets released so late in Aus


----------



## spectrolite (May 9, 2010)

I bought Hipness when it was released with the Fafi collection and I LOVE it to bits. I'm NW45 and it is not too bright, its a perfect peachy/coral tone and can be as subtle or as intense as you want it to be.

I think I'm skipping the collection.


----------



## miss_primer (May 9, 2010)

I just want Hipness Blush so far and I have 2 maybes on my list. I am thinking about Get-Away Bronze Blush and Lazy Day lipstick but they are not must haves. I won't be disappointed if I miss out on them.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 9, 2010)

I know Hipness isn't going to work for me because I kept eyeing it during the Fafi release.  But I do want to look at the other blush and the highlight powder.  That's it though.


----------



## meika79 (May 9, 2010)

I think I'm going to skip this collection. The packaging is cute but nothing is really calling out to me.


----------



## jazmatazz (May 10, 2010)

98% sure I'm skipping this collection. There's so many perm items I want right now.

I have Thrills from back in the day (first release), it's almost empty.


----------



## Skin*Deep (May 10, 2010)

I scoop up the lustre drops whenever they come out, and the cream bronzers are amazing.......the bronze body oil is nice, I wish it smelled "beachy" though - like coconuts or something......


----------



## Soundclash (May 10, 2010)

Skipping this collection also, had some interest in the cream bronzers but just don't need them.

I'll be shopping the perm line for sure.


----------



## QueenOfSnark (May 10, 2010)

I'm actually picking up a large portion of To The Beach since I don't  have many dupable items in my relatively noobish  MAC collection. The eyeshadows and the Funbathing and Thrills lippies look especially yummy to me. I'm intrigued by the Lustre Drops but also a bit hesitant since I have hyper-oily skin and afraid I'll either look super greasy or they'll make me break out. Anyone experience breakouts from them?
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vintageroses* 

 
_ I want Hipness real bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have Ripe Peach so i'm still trying to convince myself i don't need it!! But the packaging is way too cute!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Same here! I don't think I'm anywhere near hitting pan on RP but I love it to pieces. I have a nagging feeling if I don't pick up Hipness I'll be kicking myself later for it.


----------



## misha5150 (May 10, 2010)

I plan on getting *Firecracker* e/s to go with my Coral Crepe p/p and *Hipness* blush for sure. If they swatch pretty then I'll add *Thrills* l/s, *Funbathing* l/s, *Get Away Bronze* blush, *Flurry of Fun* and *Splashing* l/g's to my list. I was interested in the eye pencils until I heard that they smudge within 30 minutes of applying them.


----------



## kittykit (May 10, 2010)

When I first saw the collection the week before, I wasn't so impressed. I somehow went back to buy GAB because I didn't have any bronzer in my collection. I tried Hipness but it didn't look that nice on me. I already have Shimmermoss and Humid.


----------



## Notorious19 (May 10, 2010)

Right now I am eyeing Firecracker and Sweet & Punchy eyeshadows. We'll see how I feel once it hits the stores.


----------



## Soundclash (May 10, 2010)

So I though I would skip but after watching reviews on cream bronzers I think I may pick up *weekend*.

I'm also on the fence about *get away bronze* to achieve that glowy bronzy cheek(nw45). Not sure if it compared to Sweet as Cocoa, any help?


----------



## missboss82 (May 10, 2010)

I'm getting Marine Life, Sand & Sun e/s and possibly Firecracker e/s if it doesn't look too much like Hot Hot Hot.


----------



## Foxxydiva (May 10, 2010)

Think I'll be skipping this collection as well.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (May 10, 2010)

i either have most of this or it's dupeable, but i will be snagging Marine Life and Hipness.


----------



## amber_j (May 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_I know Hipness isn't going to work for me because I kept eyeing it during the Fafi release._

 
Me too. I think I tried it 5 different times! I still lust after it so will probably go and swatch it again in case I can make it work this time. I prefer the Fafi packaging though...

I might get the eyeliners and want to try the creme bronzers to see what they're like on me. I already have Humid and Shimmermoss. Nothing else interests me.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amber_j* 

 
_*Me too. I think I tried it 5 different times! I still lust after it so will probably go and swatch it again in case I can make it work this time. I prefer the Fafi packaging though...*

I might get the eyeliners and want to try the creme bronzers to see what they're like on me. I already have Humid and Shimmermoss. Nothing else interests me._

 
I know!  i kept swatching, and walking away, swatching, and walking away.  In the end, I didn't even ask an opinion because I didn't want a MUA to look at me like "Child, are you crazy?" 
But Ashleybubbles83 just posted that is was on her list and her siggy says NW50 and NW47 so maybe I could make it work....?


----------



## Lovey99 (May 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_I know!  i kept swatching, and walking away, swatching, and walking away.  In the end, I didn't even ask an opinion because I didn't want a MUA to look at me like "Child, are you crazy?" 
But Ashleybubbles83 just posted that is was on her list and her siggy says NW50 and NW47 so maybe I could make it work....?_

 
I have Hipness from the Fafi collection.  I am NW47 and its gorgeous!


----------



## sss215 (May 11, 2010)

I am interested in the shadows sweet and punchy, firecracker, sand and sun.   other than that, i'm good.


----------



## blazeno.8 (May 11, 2010)

The only two standout products for me are sweet and punchy and firecracker.  Too bad they both look like they're something I already have..


----------



## Miss Redgal (May 11, 2010)

def want the eye kohls.. and i think the drops
i want to play in it first.


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (May 11, 2010)

So my list includes:

Sand & sun, firecracker, scorcher n/p, hipness 

I really want to get a bronzer but I have oily skin and I don't think that cream bronzer would be good for me at all.

I was looking at get away bronze blush but I feel like I have eversun and it could possibly look the same on my skin...Thoughts? Im an NC45-NC50 in the summer


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (May 11, 2010)

It is soo gorgeous! Especially the packaging. But I think the tote is way too expensive and the eyeshadows..I might not even get, except shimmermoss because I don't have that one, but I wouldn't get a backup just for the packaging.


----------



## QueenOfSnark (May 11, 2010)

I posted this in the other To The Beach thread. Enjoy!

So I went to my local MAC to check out some lippies I'm wishlisting for  my bday, and lo and behold, they had the To The Beach display in the  back! My MA smuggled me into the back to see. Wish I could've taken  pictures, but let's just say my wishlist for this collection ballooned  up even further! 

If you're NC45ish, I was firmly told to grab the Sun Rush lustre  drops and both cream bronzers, using Weekend as a blush and Beach Bronze  as a highlight. My MA was NC45 like me, and had these bronzers on, and  it was GLORIOUS. Not for my wallet though. >_< Beach Bronze leaves  behind a nice gold shimmer, and Weekend tones down to a soft red/brown.  Though I wasn't thinking to pick it up, my MA said to grab Marine Life  anyway since it'll sell out hella fast, and I could always ebay it. I'm  considering.

Also, while I had swatches of the lipliner, lippies, eyeliners, creme  bronzers, lipglasses, and lustre drops on my hands and arms, with my  oily skin the items were pretty much gone by the time I got home. It was  only 15 minutes, so definitely wear primer! The lip and eye pencils  stayed well put, but the Life's a Breeze lip pencil is SOOO close to  Beurre cremestick lipliner (which is permanent and I already have), so  it's a skip. Temperature Rising is an awesome coral-orange that I can't  wait to try under Thrills and Fresh Salmon. Despite what I've heard the  two eye kohls stayed pretty put, so they're back on my list. If you're a  bronze babe like me, though, you'll need to swipe Rosemary & Thyme  twice--it sinks into (warm-toned) skin pretty easily.

I'll try to go in again later this week and see if I can sneak out some  swatch pics. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I just realized I got so  excited I completely forgot about the eyeshadows--oops!

On a random, unrelated note: Girl About Town l/s + Totally Bang!  superglass = OMG. GET IT.

Also, I forgot that the cream bronzers don't come out greasy and don't clog pores. I was assured by my MA that another one was acne-prone and she never had problems with it.


----------



## vintageroses (May 11, 2010)

^^ which creme bronzer do you think will be good for contouring? I'm NC 45 too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




yays! I'm so getting hipness, one of the bronzers probabaly weekend creme bronzer & 1 of the eye kohls! they look gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No lip stuff for me since i'm on gloss out 2010 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i really want the lip pencil! HAHA

I'm still battling if i should get marine life! it's so gorgeous!


----------



## xoxjulie21xox (May 12, 2010)

is hipness a dupe for ripe peach? it doesnt look anything like it in the pan???


----------



## QueenOfSnark (May 12, 2010)

vintageroses--Honestly? I don't think either would work for contouring. Weekend is too red/brown (was suggested as a blush) and Beach Bronze is too sheer (suggested as a highlighter). Maybe one of the powder bronzers would be better?

xoxjulie21xox--Hipness is (I would say) a dupe for the *bottom only* of Ripe Peach, not for the top part and both swirled together. I have Ripe Peach too, and love it to bits, so based off swatches and how much I use RP I'm getting Hipness.


----------



## vintageroses (May 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *QueenOfSnark* 

 
_vintageroses--Honestly? I don't think either would work for contouring. Weekend is too red/brown (was suggested as a blush) and Beach Bronze is too sheer (suggested as a highlighter). Maybe one of the powder bronzers would be better?_

 
oooh thank you so much! Since you've seen it 1st hand which do you think looks prettier? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't wanna get so many things! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahahs What do you think you will be getting? 

& i <3 ripe peach tooooooooo!


----------



## QueenOfSnark (May 12, 2010)

I *definitely* think Beach Bronze is the prettier of the two creme bronzers, but it's quite sheer. I think you can pass up the lustre drops in Sun Rush if you get Beach Bronze, but of course silly me is getting both 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll be getting a LOT from this collection since A) I'm just getting back into MAC and B) It comes out around my birthday so I have an excuse/the money to get more. :3

-Eyeshadows: Sand & Sun, Firecracker, Sweet & Punchy
-Eye Kohls: Float on By,  Rosemary & Thyme (debating since it's fairly light)
-Lipsticks: Thrills, Fun Bathing
-Lip Pencil: Temperature Rising
-Blush: Hipness
-Creme Bronzers: Both (Weekend, Beach Bronze)
-Lustre Drops: Sun Rush
-131 Brush: Maaaaaybe. I probably won't ever (unfortunately) ever get any MSFs since I heard they clog up oily skin pretty nastily, and this brush is best for MSFs.


----------



## Soul Unique (May 12, 2010)

I just came home to find my MAC TTB goodies!

I purchased *Sweet & Punchy* e/s which is a shade of lime with gold undertones, *Firecracker* e/s which looks like a rosey pink colour to me, very pretty; Hipness, which I am on the fence about at the moment - yet to swatch it as I am not too sure about the shade in person, may send back. I also purchased *Flurry Of Fun* l/g which I think is gorgeous!


----------



## Film_Noir (May 13, 2010)

I plan to get the Eye Khol in Float on By.  Maybe the tote bag...


----------



## vintageroses (May 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *QueenOfSnark* 

 
_I *definitely* think Beach Bronze is the prettier of the two creme bronzers, but it's quite sheer. I think you can pass up the lustre drops in Sun Rush if you get Beach Bronze, but of course silly me is getting both 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll be getting a LOT from this collection since A) I'm just getting back into MAC and B) It comes out around my birthday so I have an excuse/the money to get more. :3

-Eyeshadows: Sand & Sun, Firecracker, Sweet & Punchy
-Eye Kohls: Float on By,  Rosemary & Thyme (debating since it's fairly light)
-Lipsticks: Thrills, Fun Bathing
-Lip Pencil: Temperature Rising
-Blush: Hipness
-Creme Bronzers: Both (Weekend, Beach Bronze)
-Lustre Drops: Sun Rush
-131 Brush: Maaaaaybe. I probably won't ever (unfortunately) ever get any MSFs since I heard they clog up oily skin pretty nastily, and this brush is best for MSFs._

 
HAHA i love your reasons 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i can always find reasons to buy more MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sounds like an awesome list!!! haha i am gonna limit myself been spending way too much on MAC (LEs & brushes!), i need to build up my wardrobe & my best friend is coming to visit me & I've got a graduation trip planned too! Sorry MAC I have to give you less love this time round 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm honestly not a huge fan of MSF 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe i just don't have the best brush for application, but my MSF never get used! 

I will probably get Hipness, 1 of the cream bronzer & MAYBE marine life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Now i just need a CP!!! ahhhh haha


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (May 13, 2010)

what do you ladies think about the bronze body oil? do we not need it? as far as i know it just gives shimmer, nothing in the way of color or anything...what are you ladies feeling about this???


----------



## GlamQueen21 (May 13, 2010)

^the Bronzing Oil looks like it can blend with my skintone since I know I'm going to see only shimmers.


----------



## User38 (May 13, 2010)

I have Fafi Hipness -- two in fact.  I have Humid and other dupes for this line.. nothing really screams out to me.. so I think I will pass on this collection too.


----------



## MissResha (May 13, 2010)

i'm gonna just swatch everything in person before i say i wont buy anything and end up buying eveyrthing. i do have many of the permanent items they're repromoting, so i know i wont be buying those, but as for the other stuff...i just might.


----------



## vintageroses (May 13, 2010)

^^ haha i like the way you said it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 haha buy EVERYTHING! OOOH HAHAH I wish i could swatch it before i get it, but it only gets released in Aus in June & by that time marine life would be goneeee in the US! So i shall just orderrr!


----------



## JustDivine (May 13, 2010)

I got Beach Bronze Cream Bronzer today, along with Coral Crepe paint pot and a 130 brush.

NW45


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (May 14, 2010)

I am so confused about this collection...seriously i have to see it in person now. I thought I had a list all together and then I started hearing mixed reviews about Hipness and people saying Weekend bronzer was amazing for my skintone and now im just all messed up! So...my list is deleted, no decision until i swatch.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (May 14, 2010)

I've narrowed my list down (as I don't have a choice, I'm pretty much broke) to Thrills (want this sooo bad), Marine Life (also wanting this bad), Sweet & Punchy and possibly Beachbound.

I'm excited


----------



## colorluvv (May 15, 2010)

This collection is almost a skip for me.  I want the 131 brush.  I am still on the fence with Marine Life.  It is pretty, but I have (and love) Instant Chic.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (May 15, 2010)

I want:
Thrills lipstick
Funbathing lipstick
Flurry of Fun lipglass
Sweet & Punchy
Firecracker
Marine Life
Get Away Bronze blush
Weekend Creme Blush
Refined Golden bronzer
Maybe a second #130 brush

I thought I needed the darker creme bronzer but you guys now have me considering the lighter one as well.  I already have hipness and Rosemary & Thyme eye pencil.  I love Rosemary and Thyme and have repurchased it many times.  I want Humid but I may wait for that one.


----------



## lenchen (May 16, 2010)

I'm interested in thrills lipstick and hipness blush. Speaking of Hipness, is it great on NC50 skin? I already have joyous and I love it! is hipness close?


----------



## vintageroses (May 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *QueenOfSnark* 

 
_I *definitely* think Beach Bronze is the prettier of the two creme bronzers, but it's quite sheer. 

-Creme Bronzers: Both (Weekend, Beach Bronze)_

 
Queenofsnark!!! Oh nooo I want both bronzers now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is baddd! really baddd! hahas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 & since i'm gonna be ordering it online before swatching it (MAC is aus way too pricey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) I really need to decide! HAHA I know you've say Beach Bronze! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha


----------



## Notorious19 (May 16, 2010)

Anyone know how Sweet and Punchy compares to the green side of the Nars Rated R duo?


----------



## JustDivine (May 17, 2010)

Re: the bronzers....I spent time at the store swatching them and looking at them under the various lights.

First thing: these are not bronzers for anyone who is a WOC. They are bronzers for fair-skinned girls, but they are more glow/highlight/summer sheen products, and Weeekend works as a blush/highlight mainly, because on darker skin it has a "pink bronze" tone to it. Des[ite how dark it looks compared to beach bronze, it is not dark enough for bronzing, and it is the wrong shade for contouring. I bought Beach Bronze for myself as the highligher for the girl who hates MSFs and their chunky glitter. In fact, I can't stand powder highlight products, so this was a beautiful, fine, smooth, refined highlighter for me. I put it on my collarbone on Saturday evening too for a nice subtle sheen.

I think that Weekend was nice too....just BB looked way prettier. I was concerned that Weekend would actually look muddy on me if I didn't get the application right (because it's not dark enough to be a bronzer, but the potential for muddiness when it is built up put me off). Plus I have a few similar highlight colours and blushes, so Weekend wasnt that unique in the end.

Beach Bronze is sheerer, but the glow is so pretty. It's what I wanted every highlight product to look like on me...subtle, sexy, glow-y....barely there and so refined it looks like it's coming from within....when the sun hits on it....I just love it!


----------



## vintageroses (May 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JustDivine* 

 
_Re: the bronzers....I spent time at the store swatching them and looking at them under the various lights.

First thing: these are not bronzers for anyone who is a WOC. They are bronzers for fair-skinned girls, but they are more glow/highlight/summer sheen products, and Weeekend works as a blush/highlight mainly, because on darker skin it has a "pink bronze" tone to it. Des[ite how dark it looks compared to beach bronze, it is not dark enough for bronzing, and it is the wrong shade for contouring. I bought Beach Bronze for myself as the highligher for the girl who hates MSFs and their chunky glitter. In fact, I can't stand powder highlight products, so this was a beautiful, fine, smooth, refined highlighter for me. I put it on my collarbone on Saturday evening too for a nice subtle sheen.

I think that Weekend was nice too....just BB looked way prettier. I was concerned that Weekend would actually look muddy on me if I didn't get the application right (because it's not dark enough to be a bronzer, but the potential for muddiness when it is built up put me off). Plus I have a few similar highlight colours and blushes, so Weekend wasnt that unique in the end.

Beach Bronze is sheerer, but the glow is so pretty. It's what I wanted every highlight product to look like on me...subtle, sexy, glow-y....barely there and so refined it looks like it's coming from within....when the sun hits on it....I just love it!_

 
Thank you so much for the run down hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just want everything! hahas esp since I won't be able to swatch them. I'm really gonna follow my gut (& what you guys have to say). There are like 3 people who told me to get BB, so i guess i will! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm gonna skip weekend! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 & well if i really fall in love with it when it comes to Aus, I can always get it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (if i could justify paying so much!) I can't wait!!!


----------



## QueenOfSnark (May 17, 2010)

Now that I think on it, I'll probably skip Weekend too. Since it's suggested to be used as a blush for us WOC, I think it'd be easily dupable.


----------



## carlycase (May 18, 2010)

i can't wait to get hipness since i skipped the first time it came out with i regret


----------



## lovely333 (May 18, 2010)

I'm really not wanting much from this collection. The more I see swatches the less excited I get. I was thinking the marine life, the bronze blush and thrills. I'll have to swatch them tonight and see. Hopefully I won't like much I need to save for vacation and the family needs summer clothes.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (May 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JustDivine* 

 
_Re: the bronzers....I spent time at the store swatching them and looking at them under the various lights.

First thing: these are not bronzers for anyone who is a WOC. They are bronzers for fair-skinned girls, but they are more glow/highlight/summer sheen products, and Weeekend works as a blush/highlight mainly, because on darker skin it has a "pink bronze" tone to it. Des[ite how dark it looks compared to beach bronze, it is not dark enough for bronzing, and it is the wrong shade for contouring. I bought Beach Bronze for myself as the highligher for the girl who hates MSFs and their chunky glitter. In fact, I can't stand powder highlight products, so this was a beautiful, fine, smooth, refined highlighter for me. I put it on my collarbone on Saturday evening too for a nice subtle sheen.

I think that Weekend was nice too....just BB looked way prettier. I was concerned that Weekend would actually look muddy on me if I didn't get the application right (because it's not dark enough to be a bronzer, but the potential for muddiness when it is built up put me off). Plus I have a few similar highlight colours and blushes, so Weekend wasnt that unique in the end.

Beach Bronze is sheerer, but the glow is so pretty. It's what I wanted every highlight product to look like on me...subtle, sexy, glow-y....barely there and so refined it looks like it's coming from within....when the sun hits on it....I just love it!_

 
Thanks for the info on the bronzer.  I'm off to the party now.  I will check out the Beach Bronze.


----------



## lovely333 (May 19, 2010)

I went to the preview tonight and decided to use self control. I bought: marine life highlight powder which is beautiful and very pigmented
funbathing lipstick
weekend cream bronzer 
get-away bronze blush

I will probablly go back for thrills lipstick and float on by eye kohl


----------



## Luiza_T (May 19, 2010)

I purchased at the unveiling party:

Marine Life highlight powder
Hipness blush
Fun Bathing, Thrills and Lazy Day lipsticks
Sweet & Punchy, Firecracker and Sand & Sun eye shadows
Splashing lipglass
Life's A Breeze lip pencil
Weekend cream bronzer
131 brush - but the lady forgot to put on my bag, so I'll have to come back tomorrow to get it.


----------



## Fiberluver (May 19, 2010)

I went to the unveiling party last night and totally blew my budget.

I made off with:

2 Marine Life High Light Powders
1 Thrills Lipstick
1 Easy Lounger Lip Glass
1 Sweet & Punchy E/S
1 Fire Cracker E/S

and also:

A new e/s pallet
and an Arena shadow.

I love my haul and am glad I got two of the Marine life powders.

The powder is lovely and looks stunning on my NC45/NC50 skin.

I was on the fence with the Thrills but once I put the gloss on top of it - wow!

I'm going to work it with either cork or mahogany lip pencil.

I skipped Fun Bathing lip stick because it reminds me so much of "O" and I am working that one right now.

I swatched Hipness blush but passed for now.  I might mosey back next week to check it out again.

The preview party was mobbed and it looks as if MAC was making dineros hand over fist!  I'm glad I got there early because the Marine Life powder sold out before 8:00 pm and everything else was going pretty fast.

I suppose the MAC store will have to re-stock before next Thursday!!

Nat


----------



## vintageroses (May 19, 2010)

^^ Coool! I really can't wait! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm NC45 & I'm dying to get my hands on marine life!


----------



## sss215 (May 19, 2010)

i got a 131 brush at the CCO yesterday and I love it!   Its awesome for everything.  does anyone else have it?


----------



## GucciGirl (May 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sss215* 

 
_i got a 131 brush at the CCO yesterday and I love it! Its awesome for everything. does anyone else have it?_

 


I  have it and I love it also. I got it when it first came out and didnt know what to do with it for a long time but now I love it. I also am in love with the 130.


----------



## Fiberluver (May 19, 2010)

Well,

I tried out the Marine Life Powder this morning and I swear - this one is a keeper!

I love blushes and highlighters and I love layering so I decided to do something a little different this morning.

I started with my beloved Gold Deposit MSF as an all over highlighter, Blunt as a contour, Format blush on cheeks, a touch of Intenso Mineralized Blush (both colors swirled together) on top of Format w/109 brush and the Marine Life on top of that with the 109. LOVING IT!

I don't want to say it but Marine Life (to me) is amazing!!

Nat


----------



## bkgirl03 (May 19, 2010)

I went to the preview party in Brooklyn last night.

I got Marine Life
Funbathing 
Thrills
Splashing
Float on By 
130 brush
Tunnel of Love Superglass

I love everything. I putTunnel of love over Thrills and Splashing. I'm in love. Soooooo pretty


----------



## Fiberluver (May 19, 2010)

I have on Thrills lippie w/Mahogany liner and Easy Lounger gloss and I swear I DON'T WANT TO TAKE IT OFF TO EAT LUNCH!

OMG: This combo is da bomb!!!

I'm loving this release!

No more MAC for me until Stereo Rose MSF's.

I'm done!  Don't even show me any more releases but ... I did see on Temptalia the spectacular heads up about the Disney collection for Fall - oh no, my poor wallet!

Nat


----------



## Fiberluver (May 19, 2010)

What is the best way to use the 131 brush?

I have it from last summer and have hardly used it.

Nat


----------



## bkgirl03 (May 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fiberluver* 

 
_What is the best way to use the 131 brush?

I have it from last summer and have hardly used it.

Nat_

 

I use it for blush and I love it.


----------



## Senoj (May 19, 2010)

I want the Weekend to the Beach cream bronzer, just saw a swatch of it on youtube and it looks so pretty. Also, I want to get the Lustre drops liquid brozner. I love the bronze glowy look.


----------



## sss215 (May 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GucciGirl* 

 
_I  have it and I love it also. I got it when it first came out and didnt know what to do with it for a long time but now I love it. I also am in love with the 130.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i love the 130 too! 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fiberluver* 

 
_What is the best way to use the 131 brush?

I have it from last summer and have hardly used it.

Nat_

 

i used it for select sheer powder, msf and blushes.  i heard it was a good foundation brush as well. no streaks like the 187.  you know,  it kind of reminds me of the 190 brush, but puffier.  it is tapered at the top so its good for getting close to the nose and under the eyes.

its great for blush too.  i was looking into getting the 116, but opted for this instead.  still want the 116, but later.


----------



## durellsgrl (May 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JustDivine* 

 
_Re: the bronzers....I spent time at the store swatching them and looking at them under the various lights.

First thing: these are not bronzers for anyone who is a WOC. They are bronzers for fair-skinned girls, but they are more glow/highlight/summer sheen products, and Weeekend works as a blush/highlight mainly, because on darker skin it has a "pink bronze" tone to it. Des[ite how dark it looks compared to beach bronze, it is not dark enough for bronzing, and it is the wrong shade for contouring. I bought Beach Bronze for myself as the highligher for the girl who hates MSFs and their chunky glitter. In fact, I can't stand powder highlight products, so this was a beautiful, fine, smooth, refined highlighter for me. I put it on my collarbone on Saturday evening too for a nice subtle sheen.

I think that Weekend was nice too....just BB looked way prettier. I was concerned that Weekend would actually look muddy on me if I didn't get the application right (because it's not dark enough to be a bronzer, but the potential for muddiness when it is built up put me off). Plus I have a few similar highlight colours and blushes, so Weekend wasnt that unique in the end.

Beach Bronze is sheerer, but the glow is so pretty. It's what I wanted every highlight product to look like on me...subtle, sexy, glow-y....barely there and so refined it looks like it's coming from within....when the sun hits on it....I just love it!_

 
I think im going to skip the weekend too, jus based off of what everyone is saying. But im not sure if I sound get the beach bronze. I was going to use the luster drops as a highlight... 
does anybody know if these give the same sort of effect?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (May 22, 2010)

I went to the party and I bought:

-Marine Life highlight powder 
-Get Away Bronze blush
-Sun Rush lustre drops
-Sweet & Punchy eyeshadow
-Firecracker eyeshadow
-Thrills lipstick
-Funbathing lipstick
-Flurry of Fun lipglass
-Weekend Bronze creme bronzer
-Beach Bronze creme bronzer
-Golden Refined Bronzer
-#239 brush
-#217 brush

I wish I had bought 2 Marine Life powders.  I will try to get another.  It is pretty bright but I used the stippling method with the 187 to apply this and it looked great and lasted from morning until night.  I love everything but I'm not sure I can make the creme bronzers work.  I tried Weekend with the #130 brush and I really couldn't get much on.  I tried it later with just fingers and it did show up on skin but I haven't worn it for a full day yet to see how it wears.  I haven't tried the hand method yet with the Beach Bronze yet.  I already have a #131 brush but I may have to buy another one.  Great collection!  Thrills is fantastic!


----------



## vintageroses (May 22, 2010)

^^ OMG i'm so jealous babee! I still have to wait for my CP to reach me in aussie! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I decided to skip lustre drops since i have both high beam & moon beam, don't think i need another highlighter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 & all my makeup is for me, myself & i. Unlike some of you who are makeup artist!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 At the rate i'm buying I could never finish everything!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (May 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vintageroses* 

 
_^^ OMG i'm so jealous babee! I still have to wait for my CP to reach me in aussie! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I decided to skip lustre drops since i have both high beam & moon beam, don't think i need another highlighter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 & all my makeup is for me, myself & i. Unlike some of you who are makeup artist!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 At the rate i'm buying I could never finish everything!_

 
LOL I knew I would get a lot.  I love corals and bronzes and such.  I usually buy a lot from the summer collections.  I just wasn't sure about the eyeshadow colors but I'm really loving the 2 I bought and I starting to get curious about the others.


----------



## vintageroses (May 22, 2010)

^^ hehes. coooooooooool. I'm just gonna get things that I know will work for me (since I can't swatch it beforehand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) & when it comes to Aus & when i swatch it. I might plan to get more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i'll try to control! Since I still wanna get stuff from other collections!


----------



## Blushbaby (May 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sss215* 

 
_i got a 131 brush at the CCO yesterday and I love it!   Its awesome for everything.  does anyone else have it?_

 
Yeah, I use mine for cream blushes and MSFs.


----------



## Notorious19 (May 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Icecaramellatte* 

 
_I went to the party and I bought:

-Marine Life highlight powder 
-Get Away Bronze blush
-Sun Rush lustre drops
-Sweet & Punchy eyeshadow
-Firecracker eyeshadow
-Thrills lipstick
-Funbathing lipstick
-Flurry of Fun lipglass
-Weekend Bronze creme bronzer
-Beach Bronze creme bronzer
-Golden Refined Bronzer
-#239 brush
-#217 brush
_

 
Awesome haul...I'm so jealous!


----------



## lenchen (May 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_Yeah, I use mine for cream blushes and MSFs._

 
same here. I got marine life, splashing l/g, and that pretty teal eye khol the name escapes me at the moment.


----------



## sss215 (May 23, 2010)

i really hope funbathing works on my skin. NC50/nw45-47.  i am looking for something like that in the summer.   right now, i am thinking of hauling

flurry of fun:  really reminds me of nice to be nice from HK. 
fun bathing: if it works out for me, it can't be too light
firecracker:  looks like a darker coral in some swatches, that sounds good.   thinking  i can use it on my cheeks as well.
sweet and punchy:  definitely going to try this on the lids,  I don't want anything too bright. i love that its a veluxe pearl. so i may get it to have it for my stash.  i am sure i can tone it down a bit with something in my palette

i would love the get away blush but i am concerned this is going to look like a bronzer and not a blush on my skin.  can't wait to see on thurs. hoping i get to swatch it on tuesday.


----------



## shontay07108 (May 23, 2010)

For ladies who don't go to the other thread about TTB, I went to the pro store Saturday and got: Marine Life x's 2, Flurry of Fun, Thrills, FunBathing, and Sun Rush. I love them all. Everyone must at least, look at Flurry of Fun. It has gorgeous teal shimmer in it. Just awesome. Marine Life is gorgeous and lives up to the hype. Thrills isn't usually a color I'd go for, but a lot of women will love it. It will come in handy for me. FB is very, very pretty, but it's not a summery shade to me. Sun Rush impressed me a lot more than it did when it came out with Style Warriors, don't know why. 

I will be getting a backup of FoF lipglass and I'm getting BeachBound lipstick to go with FoF. The other items were losers to me, except Pink Rebel, which I may get at some point. 

The lip pencils are not to my liking and neither are the eyeliners. The shadows are underwhelming. I already have Nars Rated R duo, so Sweet and Punchy is useless to me. Hipness is chalky and pales in comparison to Marine Life, the bronze colored blush is not unique at all. 

Sorry, to all who love the bronzers, but they are a fail. The cream ones: the lighter one would take a lot of layering to make a difference and the darker one is disgusting! It's so RED. I don't know who it will work for. You will look like you got a sunburn.


----------



## lenchen (May 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shontay07108* 

 
_For ladies who don't go to the other thread about TTB, I went to the pro store Saturday and got: *Marine Life x's 2,* Flurry of Fun, Thrills, FunBathing, and Sun Rush. I love them all. Everyone must at least, look at Flurry of Fun. It has gorgeous teal shimmer in it. Just awesome. *Marine Life is gorgeous and lives up to the hype. Thrills isn't usually a color I'd go for, but a lot of women will love it. It will come in handy for me.* FB is very, very pretty, but it's not a summery shade to me. Sun Rush impressed me a lot more than it did when it came out with Style Warriors, don't know why. 

I will be getting a backup of FoF lipglass and I'm getting BeachBound lipstick to go with FoF. The other items were losers to me, except Pink Rebel, which I may get at some point. 


The lip pencils are not to my liking and neither are the eyeliners. The shadows are underwhelming. I already have Nars Rated R duo, so Sweet and Punchy is useless to me. Hipness is chalky and pales in comparison to Marine Life, the bronze colored blush is not unique at all. 

Sorry, to all who love the bronzers, but they are a fail. The cream ones: the lighter one would take a lot of layering to make a difference and the darker one is disgusting! It's so RED. I don't know who it will work for. You will look like you got a sunburn._

 
agreed!


----------



## aradhana (May 24, 2010)

i got a bunch of things in two separate hauls...somehow that makes me feel a little better about dropping so much money, and spreads out the exhilaration of having new makeup to play with!

i ended up getting:
marine life
firecracker
sun and sand
sweet and punchy
shimmermoss
humid
float on by
temperature rising
funbathing

i was surprised at marine life - i originally thought i wouldn't be interested at all, partly because i'm not really into the gold seahorse and it didn't look particularly exciting to me in the promo pics.  when i swatched however, i was converted! i'm kind of glad though that the gold goes away.

i haven't actually tried the lip pencil or funbathing yet...i guess that's still me spreading out the fun a little....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





from the ladies who have thrills lipstick - do you think it would work for nw35 /nw40 skintone (indian descent)? i'm intrigued, yet kind of wary of the coppery frostiness. any suggestions for how it could work would be welcome.


----------



## shontay07108 (May 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aradhana* 

 
_i got a bunch of things in two separate hauls...somehow that makes me feel a little better about dropping so much money, and spreads out the exhilaration of having new makeup to play with!

i ended up getting:
marine life
firecracker
sun and sand
sweet and punchy
shimmermoss
humid
float on by
temperature rising
funbathing

i was surprised at marine life - i originally thought i wouldn't be interested at all, partly because i'm not really into the gold seahorse and it didn't look particularly exciting to me in the promo pics.  when i swatched however, i was converted! i'm kind of glad though that the gold goes away.

i haven't actually tried the lip pencil or funbathing yet...i guess that's still me spreading out the fun a little....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




from the ladies who have thrills lipstick - do you think it would work for nw35 /nw40 skintone (indian descent)? i'm intrigued, yet kind of wary of the coppery frostiness. any suggestions for how it could work would be welcome._

 
You can use Thrills with Flurry of Fun to tone down the frostiness. I think Thrills would be fine with a light hand.


----------



## Luiza_T (May 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shontay07108* 

 
_Sorry, to all who love the bronzers, but they are a fail. The cream ones: the lighter one would take a lot of layering to make a difference and the darker one is disgusting! It's so RED. I don't know who it will work for. You will look like you got a sunburn._

 
I like Weekend cream bronzer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think it gives me a nice, healthy glow, not red or sunburn.


----------



## durellsgrl (May 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aradhana* 

 
_i was surprised at marine life - i originally thought i wouldn't be interested at all, partly because i'm not really into the gold seahorse and it didn't look particularly exciting to me in the promo pics.  when i swatched however, i was converted! i'm kind of glad though that the gold goes away.
_

 
I kind of feel the same way about the gold. It looks pretty but i dont think id use the powder as much if it really was that much glitter/shimmer.


----------



## shontay07108 (May 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luiza_T* 

 
_I like Weekend cream bronzer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think it gives me a nice, healthy glow, not red or sunburn._

 
I'm glad it works for you. My swatches just turned me off. I am opposed to bronzers, anyway so...


----------



## Fiberluver (May 24, 2010)

Word up:

If you were waiting to order Marine Life from maccosmetics.com tonight @ Midnight you are out of luck.

The collection went online around 6 pm tonight and Marine Life is sold out.

Everything else is still available.  If you want to see the collection use the site map or click over to Temptalia's site.  She has a link there.

Nat

Nat


----------



## Luiza_T (May 24, 2010)

M·A·C Cosmetics | To the Beach |


----------



## sss215 (May 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fiberluver* 

 
_Word up:

If you were waiting to order Marine Life from maccosmetics.com tonight @ Midnight you are out of luck.

The collection went online around 6 pm tonight and Marine Life is sold out.

Everything else is still available.  If you want to see the collection use the site map or click over to Temptalia's site.  She has a link there.

Nat

Nat_

 

WOW  people were not playing at all with Marine Life.  I am sure MAC will be happy when its time to report those month end figures.


----------



## Crantastic (May 24, 2010)

I'm getting Hipness because I have nothing like it. It's much more pigmented than Instant Chic which is why I skipped that one. I'm getting Thrills lipstick, and Flurry of Fun lipglass. That's all I think.


----------



## belle89 (May 25, 2010)

Just put in my order for Hipness. I still want Fun Bathing but I'm trying to behave.


----------



## blazeno.8 (May 25, 2010)

Wow... I can't believe that I couldn't even wait for items to get to the store.  I ordered Temperature Rising lip pencil (I'll hold off on the pink until I see it in stores) and then I also picked up the Orange Lip Mix to go with it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I can't wait.


----------



## strawberry1 (May 25, 2010)

Hey ladies Nordstrom on line has Mac to the beach collection and Marine  Life is in stock. Just placed my order. You have to type what you are  looking for in the box because the collection isn't showing on the main  mac page.


----------



## Luiza_T (May 25, 2010)

M·A·C 'To the Beach' Highlight Powder - Nordstrom

M·A·C 'To the Beach' Lipstick- Nordstrom

M·A·C 'To the Beach' Tinted Lipglass - Nordstrom

M·A·C 'To the Beach' Eyeshadow - Nordstrom

M·A·C 'To the Beach' Eye Kohl - Nordstrom

M·A·C 'To the Beach' Powder Blush - Nordstrom

M·A·C 'To the Beach' Lip Pencil - Nordstrom

M·A·C 'To the Beach' Lustre Drops - Nordstrom

M·A·C 'To the Beach' Bronze Body Oil - Nordstrom


----------



## sss215 (May 25, 2010)

I want to see Hipness and Marine life on NW45/47 or NC50 skin. I just can't imagine them working on darker skin.


----------



## lovely333 (May 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sss215* 

 
_I want to see Hipness and Marine life on NW45/47 or NC50 skin. I just can't imagine them working on darker skin._

 
Marine life works trust me its very pigmented.


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 25, 2010)

Right now my list stands at:
Firecracker e/s
Sweet & Punchy e/s
Float on By e/l
Weekend Cream Bronzer


I have to swatch Marine Life to see if it lives up to the hype. I want a glow not glitter.

Btw I'm MUFE 175 for reference


----------



## blazeno.8 (May 25, 2010)

Great, now you guys have me wanting to look at Marine Life too.  I also want to check out the cream bronzers.


----------



## sss215 (May 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovely333* 

 
_Marine life works trust me its very pigmented._

 
I am going to swatch it on Thursday at a counter,  I was looking for a photo online to see.


----------



## 2browneyes (May 25, 2010)

So, I saw this collection in-store today.  I think I'm jumping on the ML bandwagon. Here's my list:

Marine Life
Temperature Rising 
Humid
Shimmermoss
Thrills
Flurry of Fun
Splashing
Get Away Bronze
Float on By
and THE TOTE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Face2Mac (May 25, 2010)

I love Google:

Just read that Hipness is a dupe of Milani Mai Tai, off my list it goes. 
Saved myself 15 bucks.


----------



## CandeeNova (May 26, 2010)

i'm NC 35 and I think I'll be getting hipness blush and splashing lipgloss.  I have a feeling those will be the first to go so I'm going to book it to MAC this Thursday! lol


----------



## Fiberluver (May 26, 2010)

FYI:

Marine Life is nicely pigmented - you can use the coral part as a blusher and the other side as a highlighter or swirl them together for an even more beautiful color.  It is not glittery at all.  The gold you see is over spray and disappears after several uses.

I'm NC45/50 for reference and it looks stunning on me.

I would snap it up - this has to be one of the most unique powders from MAC I've ever seen.

Nat


----------



## Notorious19 (May 26, 2010)

I posted this in the other thread and wanted to share!

So I stopped by my MAC Pro store today to finish my TTB haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (luckily my internet order with Marine Life, Sweet and Punchy, Firecracker, and Flurry of Fun shipped out and I shall have it tomorrow, yay). I ended up picking up Thrills, Beachbound, Shimmermoss, Temptature's Rising, Scorcher, and In the Buff. Very very happy with my purchases as I had been on a no-buy for all of May so I could go crazy once this hit the stores. Today is definitely a happy day!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope everyone who wants Marine Life can get a hold of it. When I swatched it at the counter, it was instant


----------



## sss215 (May 26, 2010)

one of my fav MAC counters had the collection and the MUAs were working  on face charts.  i got a little peek.  I am sold on firecracker for  sure. its such a BEAUTIFUL COLOR!   sweet and punchy is a little too yellow for my liking.  i really like lucky green more, as it is more green.  shimmermoss looks good  with the collection on a whole.  the bronzing oil is pretty nice, it  gives a nice glow and is not orange-y at all.  it is very sheer and their is a subtle sparkle.  its very universal.  matches all colors.

i did not see the coveted ML, but that is fine by me. I will be there  early tomorrow to check it out. the little preview to hold me over was  all i needed today.  The MUA confirmed ML was rather pigmented, so I may  indulge.  we'll see.


----------



## BeautyByLele (May 27, 2010)

I just got back from MAC and I was able to view & purchase from the collection.   . . .   I bought Firecracker e/s & of course Marine Life (very pretty).  The other items really didnt capture my attention. Sweet & punchy reminds me too much of lucky green and Fresh Spring Mix (i thnk thats the name??) , the mineralized eyeshadow duos.  So Im Happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Plus I also got my pro discount .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 B/cuz I have been hearing on here as well as the website that the pro discount did not apply!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Notorious19 (May 27, 2010)

I think Sweet and Punchy and Lucky Green may look similar in the pan and in swatches, but when I wear Lucky Green, it comes out looking more goldish in color.


----------



## VAQTPIE (May 27, 2010)

Sweet n Punchy is a dupe for Rated R (from Starflash II last year).  They both have really nice textures, so if you have one you don't need the other.

Does anyone that has purchased Temperature Rising lip liner mind sharing how they plan to wear it?  I'm intrigued by the color...I'm just not sure what I'm going to do with it exactly.


----------



## Face2Mac (May 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VAQTPIE* 

 
_Does anyone that has purchased Temperature Rising lip liner mind sharing how they plan to wear it? I'm intrigued by the color...I'm just not sure what I'm going to do with it exactly._

 
I am so with you there. Temperature Rising reminds me of Mouth Off but Temperature just seems to look better more coral than orange. I couldn't use this to line my lips but I am thinking I can use it to fill my lips but is that enough to get it?


----------



## Prototype83 (May 27, 2010)

Just got back from MAC and I bought only two things from the collection, Marine Life and Splashing l/g.  However, I bought backups of them BOTH!!!!  I love these two items so much, great for WOC.  The darker color in ML is my dream blush color and I had to get 2 of them,  I'm thinking about getting rid of my Ripe Peach lol!  Splashing l/g is just a sexy pink color on my pigmented lips and I can't wait to wear that one...

I passed up on Firecraker because Hot, Hot, Hot from the Spring collection is more pigmented to me and I love HHH.  Sweet and Punchy looked just like Rated R and that was a automatic pass too.  

The other things from the collection didn't really do it for me.  Flurry of Fun was a big "hell naw" for me, I don't get the hype.  Blue glitter on the lips is a look that I can't pull off.  The lippies were pretty, but I already have similar products...same with the nail polish.  I passed completely on the lustre drops, lip and eye pencils.  The bronzing oil is gorgeous, but it did break me out a little so...no bueno.  

The only other thing that I would have considered was the cream bronzer in Weekend, very pretty!!


----------



## Soundclash (May 27, 2010)

Ladies, the UPS man just came.
The only thing I got from the collection was Marine Life.
I have no Coral blushers at all, so this is why I wanted it.
I'm nw45-50 for reference, and its so BEAUTIFUL on.
I used a large dense brush to get rid of the gold overspray, because I don't like too much shimmer on my already comination skin in the hot summer.
The actually powder is not glittery at all.
Get your hands on it is you can


----------



## sss215 (May 27, 2010)

I hauled: 

Firecracker. Its not bright at all on me. On my MUA, it was very bright, she is NC20, I am NC50. Why I love it is because its build-able. with a light paintpot its light and with a dark paintpot its more vibrant. you know that smooth veluxe pearl feel, it does not feel that way at all. its a true coral on me. It grew on me, and when i paired it with sweet and punchy, and i think its a unique color to have. after awhile i was sold!

Sweet and Punchy: I surprised myself. I saw it yesterday and did not like it. I saw it today and put some on my lid, and boom! in love. Like I said before, its more yellow, so if blended nice. I like how it looks alone for something quick. I cannot wait to pair this with some of my other shadows.

Flurry of Fun and Funbathing: They need to be on the lips together. Funbathing is bronzy on me, but once I put Flurry of Fun on, its like this light pinkish burgundy with blue. Its amazing. I am going to back up Flurry of Fun. quickly.  Oh to add, FofF leaves alot of glitter on the lips.  Easy Lounger does as well.   They are both pretty.

Get Away Bronze Blush: Very pretty frost. I swatched it next to light over dark and its a shade lighter minus the mineralize finish. It looks nice with everything else. Pulls the shadows and the lip together, but with out being too much


----------



## sss215 (May 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Soundclash* 

 
_Ladies, the UPS man just came.
The only thing I got from the collection was Marine Life.
I have no Coral blushers at all, so this is why I wanted it.
I'm nw45-50 for reference, and its so BEAUTIFUL on.
I used a large dense brush to get rid of the gold overspray, because I don't like too much shimmer on my already comination skin in the hot summer.
The actually powder is not glittery at all.
Get your hands on it is you can
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
you are right, it is pretty for that color range.  the problem I have when I thought about getting it, is that the deeper color is only part of the pan. The lighter color is a waste to me. they should use that darker color in the future and issue it in a blush pan by itself.  If I look had enough, i will probably find a dupe of it from NYX somewhere.


----------



## CandeeNova (May 27, 2010)

i was right, i tried to buy these two yesterday and they were gone :-( i'm sad! lol


----------



## Notorious19 (May 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Prototype83* 

 
_ The darker color in ML is my dream blush color and I had to get 2 of them, I'm thinking about getting rid of my Ripe Peach lol!_

 
I thought the same exact thing! Ripe Peach is bout to get put on the back burner for me! I'm actually going to go to another counter today after work and see if I can get another ML

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VAQTPIE* 

 
_Does anyone that has purchased Temperature Rising lip liner mind sharing how they plan to wear it? I'm intrigued by the color...I'm just not sure what I'm going to do with it exactly._

 
I plan to use mine to line my lips, apply Beachbound, and follow up with Flurry of Fun. I did a rush look at the counter with these items yesterday (cause I had no intention of getting the lip pencil until I tried it on) but I still need to play with it some more.


----------



## blazeno.8 (May 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VAQTPIE* 

 
_Sweet n Punchy is a dupe for Rated R (from Starflash II last year).  They both have really nice textures, so if you have one you don't need the other.

Does anyone that has purchased Temperature Rising lip liner mind sharing how they plan to wear it?  I'm intrigued by the color...I'm just not sure what I'm going to do with it exactly._

 
I plan on using it with Orange lip mix and a heavy dose of clear gloss.  But that might be too much for most people.  If you have any lipsticks like Vegas Volt, this will be the perfect base for it.  If you want a more corally feel to your pink lipsticks, use this as a base.


----------



## blazeno.8 (May 27, 2010)

So I just got back from the store and they had presold out of the Marine life.  I am kind of glad though because I am not too fond of the light pink shade and I'm not a fan of the glitter (I'd rather add my own).  I ended up getting the closest MAC dupe (on my skintone at least) which is sans glitter: Pinch me.  I also think that Flurry of Fun is the hidden gem of this collection.  I think many people might over look it because it only really pops in person.  If you're judging this collection just by online swatches, you might want to make an exception and go to the store for this one.  I also got Float on By which is an AMAZING blue.


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 27, 2010)

The mall I like to frequent has 4 MAC counters and free MAC standing store. Almost all of them were out of Marine Life except for Macy's and they only had 4. I bought one, the girl behind me bought one. I'm sure by now they are sold out too. Once the glitter is off it's a nice coral blush. I'm glad I got my hands on it. Especially since I passed on Ripe Peach. The pigementation on Marine Life is much better than RP IMHO. Along with that I got Firecracker e/s. Float on By e/l was dupeable for me. I'm sure I have it's twin between bunches of pencils I have here.


----------



## blazeno.8 (May 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 

 
_The mall I like to frequent has 4 MAC counters and free MAC standing store. Almost all of them were out of Marine Life except for Macy's and they only had 4. I bought one, the girl behind me bought one. I'm sure by now they are sold out too. Once the glitter is off it's a nice coral blush. I'm glad I got my hands on it. Especially since I passed on Ripe Peach. The pigementation on Marine Life is much better than RP IMHO. Along with that I got Firecracker e/s. *Float on By e/l was dupeable for me. I'm sure I have it's twin between bunches of pencils I have here*._

 
What do you have that's a dupe for it?

About RP, I have that one and it's fairly pigmented for me, it's just just much a lighter color.


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_What do you have that's a dupe for it?

About RP, I have that one and it's fairly pigmented for me, it's just just much a lighter color._

 
Float on By is way to similar to the following colors to justify the purchase.( I'm also saying this to talk myself out of it)

UD Covet
UD Flipside
MAC Minted


I've got a few more blue/teal/green pencil liners around here that I could compare it to. I have a slight weakness for blue/teal/green pencil liners.


----------



## NLoveW630 (May 27, 2010)

Hello everyone..I ended up buying Marine Life..what a lovely yummy coral High Light Powder..I was going to be greedy and get a back up..but I turned away and left it behind..I feel good now because I think every WOC should have this in their collection..
Also, I brought Sand and Sun e/s along with Firecracker..to me FC is a very buildable VP e/s....
None of the l/s or l/g did it for me..plus I own Thrills already..
OOO I got Temperature Rising to pair with Ornamental Lusterglass...

Ok, that's it for now..till the next collection comes out..
ref: I'm NW43


----------



## MAChostage (May 27, 2010)

I just left my counter and I am *thoroughly disappointed* in this collection (and I'd been looking forward to it since I first heard it was coming out).  I left with the bronzing oil and that was it.  Going in, I thought for sure that I'd get the bronzing oil, Firecracker e/s, and maybe one of the lipsticks and a gloss.  Firecracker was probably the most disappointing thing of all to me once I swatched it.  I'm glad I have the coral p/p already and, when I mentioned that, the MUA tried to convince me that I could get Firecracker and use it over the p/p.  Nope, no sale.  Although Float on By is a nice color, nothing compares to the UD 24/7 eyepencils, IMO.  They have a couple of colors similar to Float on By, as others have mentioned, and they don't smudge on me at all.

I wonder when MAC is going to "float my boat" once again?  They haven't in quite a while.  And I'd like to see a woman of color in a campaign promo pic again soon.


----------



## ICandi (May 27, 2010)

Hey lovelies! I just wanted to do a bit on enabling...lol

So...Out of everything I got from this collection I will be the one to say of you plan of being at the beach or pool or you want to look glowy this summer GET THE BRONZING OIL!!! I LOVE this stuff. It gives me the MOST beautiful glow (NC50).  i'll put up swatches of everything I bought. That is all


----------



## sss215 (May 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ICandi* 

 
_Hey lovelies! I just wanted to do a bit on enabling...lol

So...Out of everything I got from this collection I will be the one to say of you plan of being at the beach or pool or you want to look glowy this summer GET THE BRONZING OIL!!! I LOVE this stuff. It gives me the MOST beautiful glow (NC50).  i'll put up swatches of everything I bought. That is all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
you are right, it is pretty.  and not orange-y


----------



## DigitalRain (May 27, 2010)

I hauled 

Marine Life
Flurry of Fun
Sweet and Punchy
Firecracker 
Lazy Day
Splashing

Havent had a chance to try all of them but so far I've sampled Flurry of Fun and by itself its clear with teal glitter. My plan for this gloss is to wear it over Lollipop Loving, so I'm not disappointed at this point.


----------



## sss215 (May 27, 2010)

When ML sells out at counters and stores, are they removing it from the display, or putting a sold out sticker on it.  To me its the stand out product in the collection and makes the display, kwim?   

Also, does anyone have MUFE HD Blush in #8, PDA.  Could that dupe for the darker side of Marine Life?


----------



## malvales (May 27, 2010)

I'm thinking maybe I should have bought Get Away Bronze. Anybody bought it and happy with it?
I am definitely happy with my Marine Life. I even like the overspray i think it's gorgeous combined with 2 other colors.
I am glad I could get hold on ML. I missed out on Ripe Peach and it was painful!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My life is not complete without one...Did i read somebody's selling RP? LOL


----------



## Fiberluver (May 27, 2010)

What a romping time I had today.

I took the day off so I could go to  my local free standing MAC store and pick up my Marine Life powders.  I called yesterday morning and was able to get 2 put aside for me.  I got another for myself and a backup for my sister.  That store got only 9 powders.

During the time I was there about 10 or 15 women came in looking for ML.  I got to the store early, around 10:30 am EST and there was no one there.  As a matter of fact, I was the first customer of the day.

By the time I left about an hour and a half later the place was jumping!  Ladies were rolling in to pick up or purchase their TTB goodies and they were doing some serious hauling!

The shadows, lip stuff and bronzing stuff was extremely popular.

A tip, if you are looking for ML powder, call your local MAC store or dept. store that carries MAC tomorrow morning.  From what I understand, they can only hold items for 24 hours before they put them back in stock.

Thus if someone didn't pick their stuff up, you might luck out.

Nat


----------



## Soundclash (May 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 

 
_The mall I like to frequent has 4 MAC counters and free MAC standing store. Almost all of them were out of Marine Life except for Macy's and they only had 4. I bought one, the girl behind me bought one. I'm sure by now they are sold out too. Once the glitter is off it's a nice coral blush. I'm glad I got my hands on it. Especially since I passed on Ripe Peach. *The pigementation on Marine Life is much better than RP IMHO. *Along with that I got Firecracker e/s. Float on By e/l was dupeable for me. I'm sure I have it's twin between bunches of pencils I have here._

 
I completely agree, Ripe Peach hardly showed up on me so I swapped  it.


----------



## ICandi (May 28, 2010)

Hey ladies...I have some swatches on my blog if you want to take a look see


----------



## Notorious19 (May 28, 2010)

To the ladies who bought the bronzing oil...does it give the same effect as if I were to dust Gold Deposit MSF over my body? That is what I usually do when I am going out to the beach or something like that and want a glow and is just about the only thing I use that MSF for. I'm trying to justify the purchase, lol.


----------



## ICandi (May 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Notorious19* 

 
_To the ladies who bought the bronzing oil...does it give the same effect as if I were to dust Gold Deposit MSF over my body? That is what I usually do when I am going out to the beach or something like that and want a glow and is just about the only thing I use that MSF for. I'm trying to justify the purchase, lol._

 
I don't know what gold deposit MSF looks like BUT the bronzing oil makes you look so glowy and sun kissed that it isn't even funny. I say this is a must have...


----------



## GucciGirl (May 28, 2010)

For reference I think I am NW45ish ( I dont wear foundation but thats what I think they matched me as). I called my MAC store at 10am and asked them to hold ML for me....by the time I got there to pick it up they had a sold out sticker on the display! I absolutely looooove it! I think any WOC who likes  the Optimistic Orange, Ripe Peach, Taj Mahal and MUFE #12 Apricot Blush needs this because it definately fits in that family of colored cheeks...It is definately pigmented. I almost used too much!! I like that it has a blush color and then a highlight color all in one pan. I also got the Flurry of Fun lipglass. I have a feeling that a lot of people will sleep on this one. It has that same reflects that we all loved from Electric Fuschia but in a sheer orange base- making it a perfect topping to pep up your nudes and nudey pink lipsticks. I passed on the eyeshadows since they I had humid, shimmermoss, rated r and that pinky coral from the sugar sweet collection. After reading all the reviews I might have to go back and get the bronzing oil though..


----------



## she (May 28, 2010)

picked up easy lounger l/g- i feel i've been waiting for this gloss for a long time. wearing it now over plink l/s and burgundy l/l but it is perfect alone.

ditto on the bronzing oil- it's good stuff and i can see it working for someone who can mix it with foundation as well.


----------



## Notorious19 (May 28, 2010)

*sigh* Dang it...I might end up back at the counter today for that bronzing oil lol! And since i live in florida and it's beach weather basically year round, I would definitely use it all up. Might have to find a new use for my Gold Deposit MSF...


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (May 28, 2010)

i'm going to MAC today before work, not with high expectations that i am going to get anything, but just to see whats what. hopefully i come back with some beach stuff!


----------



## Notorious19 (May 28, 2010)

Okay, so another question before I end up caving on the bronzing oil...can I get the same effect from using lustre drops? I have Bronze Hero from Style Warriors that I picked up from the CCO


----------



## she (May 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Notorious19* 

 
_Okay, so another question before I end up caving on the bronzing oil...can I get the same effect from using lustre drops? I have Bronze Hero from Style Warriors that I picked up from the CCO_

 
it may be worth swatching side by side, so perhaps take in your bronze hero when you go to the store. the MUA agreed with me when i said it reminded me of comfort msf- i don't own bronze hero so i am not sure if the two are similar but that was the closest dupe we could think of as far as overall color is concerned.


----------



## Notorious19 (May 28, 2010)

Okay so I'm going to pass on the bronzing oil, I get the same effect fromGold Deposit MSF. However, I've now fallen in love with Funbathing topped with FOF. I'm going to exchange Temperature Rising for that lippie.


----------



## QueenOfSnark (May 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VAQTPIE* 

 
_Does anyone that has purchased Temperature Rising lip liner mind sharing how they plan to wear it?  I'm intrigued by the color...I'm just not sure what I'm going to do with it exactly._

 
I've worn it with Thrills, my lips (pigmented) fully lined. It certainly popped out the orange in Thrills without looking too costruction-cone orange.

However, when I put Kumquat l/g on top of both--VERY orange, like I painted a carrot on my mouth. Definitely orange overkill!

Gonna try it next with Fresh Salmon and see how it goes.

NC45 for reference.


----------



## IvyTrini (May 29, 2010)

I want everything from this collection!!! But of course I am a summer/tropics girl, so this is absolutely my speed!!!! But of course I can't have everything I want, so so far I only got Marine Life and Firecracker.  I don't normally wear oranges/corals/peaches (so foolish of me!!!) I missed out on HHH, so Firecracker is a must, and I like the fact that ML is like 3 blushes in one!! I want to get Hipness as well, the MUA applied it to my face and it is bright and gorgeous!!!! On the fence about Scorcher n/l and the avocado n/l is really nice.  I have Rated R and Humid and Shimmermoss is perm.  I am also on the fence about the cream bronzer and the darker of the two powder bronzers.  I like the lustre drops and really like the bronzing oil.  I really love this collection!!!

I'm NW45 for reference.


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (May 29, 2010)

So after much anxiety about what to get I picked up:

Marine Life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Thrills
and Firecracker

I was thinking about going back to get the bronzing oil..but thanks to the thread I have officially found a new use for my Gold Deposit that just sits in my case.

I also want to go back and get splashing. For those that have it...how does it compare to other MAC pink lipglosses like Pink Poodle?


----------



## DaniCakes (May 29, 2010)

I am so sad! I missed out on Marine Life. I called ever MAC in Chicago and the suburbs and they were all out. I had an appt. on Thursday to see my friend Emily at the Mac on Oak Street and then I rescheduled. Just my luck. So I went to MAC today and got Easy Lounger and Sweet & Punchy eyeshadow. I already own Humid and Shimmermoss. Wasn't too impressed with everything else. Please let me know if any one of you girls who nabbed 2 Marine Life Powders wants to sell.


----------



## sss215 (May 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Notorious19* 

 
_Okay so I'm going to pass on the bronzing oil, I get the same effect fromGold Deposit MSF. However, I've now fallen in love with Funbathing topped with FOF. I'm going to exchange Temperature Rising for that lippie._

 
Me too!   its perfect together!


----------



## BeautyByLele (May 30, 2010)

OKAY ya'll I went back and got Sweet & Punchy !!!!! bcuz it is does not look exactly like Lucky Green !!


----------



## sss215 (May 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyByLele* 

 
_OKAY ya'll I went back and got Sweet & Punchy !!!!! bcuz it is does not look exactly like Lucky Green !!_

 

true, lucky green is more green. sweet and punchy is more yellow.


----------



## nunu (May 31, 2010)

Are there any youtube haul/review videos done by women between nc40-45? I tried searching but the majority is done by women with lighter skin.


----------



## lovely333 (May 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Are there any youtube haul/review videos done by women between nc40-45? I tried searching but the majority is done by women with lighter skin._

 
I think makeupbykimporter is around that color she did one.


----------



## mrslovejoy (May 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DaniCakes* 

 
_I am so sad! I missed out on Marine Life. I called ever MAC in Chicago and the suburbs and they were all out. I had an appt. on Thursday to see my friend Emily at the Mac on Oak Street and then I rescheduled. Just my luck. So I went to MAC today and got Easy Lounger and Sweet & Punchy eyeshadow. I already own Humid and Shimmermoss. Wasn't too impressed with everything else. Please let me know if any one of you girls who nabbed 2 Marine Life Powders wants to sell._

 

There are a few members in the sales forum (I think marusia & vixen)that are selling marine life at cost plus tax and shipping.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (May 31, 2010)

my MAC counters were all sold out of Hipness and Marine Life, luckily there are sellers on here who are offering them at cost so i'm not being price gouged. can't wait till the end of the week to try out my goodies!

i still think i want the bronzing oil, haha.


----------



## DaniCakes (May 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mrslovejoy* 

 
_There are a few members in the sales forum (I think marusia & vixen)that are selling marine life at cost plus tax and shipping._

 
I bought one from one of out fellow specktralites. What an angel! Thanks so much.

I took the lipglass back. Toooooo much glitter and I hate glitter on the lips. I got Firecracker instead. So as of today, I have Sweet & Punchy, Firecracker, Humid (already had), shimmermoss (already had), and Marine Life (coming this week). I love the eyeshadows. I've already created some looks. I used rubenesque paint pot and fresco rose paint pot. Love the colors soooo much. The lipsticks and glosses are a pass in my opinion.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 1, 2010)

I was just thinking of what makeup to do for work tomorrow. I think I'm going to do my Nars Rated R duo. It fits in perfectly with this collection. I'll wear Marine Life (of course. I've been wearing it every day I've worn makeup since buying it!) and maybe Flurry of Fun for the first time outside (love,love,love that gloss).


----------



## lovely333 (Jun 1, 2010)

I love fof it looks beautifu on top of thrills, my chanel genial and even alone. I will be buying another!


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 1, 2010)

So I went back to Mac today and I played with To the Beach again. I have to say, Sand and Sun is really pretty! I had no problem with swatching it. This is coming from a girl who loves and has had no problems with Violet Trance. I didn't buy it b/c I have similar MUFE colors, in a different finish. If, in a few weeks, it's still there then I may buy it. 

Just wanna say, I bought Fleur Power after seeing it in a youtube video. WHY didn't I know about this thing earlier???


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 2, 2010)

Okay, calling all cocoa ladies - Opinions on Hipness?  I'm NW45, sometimes NC50.  Is it a yay or nay?  I completely forgot to even look at it the last time I was at the MAC counter.


----------



## strawberry1 (Jun 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Are there any youtube haul/review videos done by women between nc40-45? I tried searching but the majority is done by women with lighter skin._

 


Ameritrini did one using sweet & punchy, float on by and shimmermoss.


----------



## Notorious19 (Jun 3, 2010)

Anybody in the NW45-50 range have Beachbound? If so, how are you wearing it? I'm having a bit of trouble with it and comtemplating its return.


----------



## michelle79 (Jun 3, 2010)

Have any of you all used the Bronzing Body Oil? I've been eyeing it but it seems like it would be more beneficial for fairer skin tones, not really WOC friendly.

ETA: I see some people gave opinions on it already, I would like to hear some more.


----------



## Soul Unique (Jun 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Okay, calling all cocoa ladies - Opinions on Hipness?  I'm NW45, sometimes NC50.  Is it a yay or nay?  I completely forgot to even look at it the last time I was at the MAC counter._

 
Definitely a 'yay!


----------



## IvyTrini (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm NW45 and the Bronze Body Oil is amazing!!!!!!! I have not bought it, but swatched it and it gives a subtle glow in sunlight.  It's not chunky but it does enhance our skin colour.  

As for blush, I really like Hipness.  I'm on this coral/peach blush kick and I am thinking of getting it. It's beautiful.  I'll see if I could post swatches soon.


----------



## iadorepretty (Jun 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Notorious19* 

 
_Anybody in the NW45-50 range have Beachbound? If so, how are you wearing it? I'm having a bit of trouble with it and comtemplating its return._

 
try it with flurry of fun l/g from this collection. it gives it a hint of coral. that's how i've been wearing it. i'm NC45 btw.

i did a look using it on my blog. check it out...the link is in my sig


----------



## nunu (Jun 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *michelle79* 

 
_Have any of you all used the Bronzing Body Oil? I've been eyeing it but it seems like it would be more beneficial for fairer skin tones, not really WOC friendly.

ETA: I see some people gave opinions on it already, I would like to hear some more. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I tried it on in the counter and bought it. I absolutely love it. It is sheer and doesn't darken my skin but it gives the most amazing glow/sparkle! 
I don't have anything like this product and it would look amazing applied on the chest area,shoulders and arms.


----------



## nonchalantbeaut (Jun 3, 2010)

I bought Fun Bathing and Thrills lipstick and Flot on By eyeliner. I love Fun Bathing, it's what I wanted O lipstick to be, and the eyeliner. I am going back and forth with Thrills. On my NW45/47 skin it gives me that old skool gold lipstick look, but I love the color so much. I put clear gloss over it to tone down the frostyness and that helps a little. I haven't tried it with foundatio on yet, that seems to make a difference when your skin looks flawless. I tried it on today with Cha Cha and I love that combo. The pink in the gloss brings out the rosyness of the lipstick.


----------



## lovely333 (Jun 4, 2010)

How do you ladies feel about lazy day? I am tempted to try this one because I am looking for a pink but I'm not sure.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Soul Unique* 

 
_Definitely a 'yay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I picked up Hipness today.  I'm really glad I did.


----------



## lexielex (Jun 5, 2010)

Okay I finished my TTB haul I think, Marine Life, Thrills(love) firecracker and sand and sun. If shimmer moss is there next week I might get it and hipness.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jun 5, 2010)

Even though I already have Rated R, I got Sweet and Punchy as a backup for it, and strangely, the texture seems better. That's all that I felt like I had to have.


----------



## ICandi (Jun 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovely333* 

 
_How do you ladies feel about lazy day? I am tempted to try this one because I am looking for a pink but I'm not sure._

 
I got it! I like it...It's not one of those lippies you can just slap on though. I have really pigmented lips. I use a l/l and a gloss over it but nevertheless its very pretty. I'm happy I got it!.


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Jun 5, 2010)

hey ladies, i just posted a haul/review video of mac to the beach.

Check it out when you can...it pretty much sums up my thoughts.

YouTube - mac to the beach haul


----------



## Sweexy985 (Jun 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VAQTPIE* 

 
_
Does anyone that has purchased Temperature Rising lip liner mind sharing how they plan to wear it?  I'm intrigued by the color...I'm just not sure what I'm going to do with it exactly._

 
Hmm..I wonder if Temperature Rising can be used with Electro l/s. I still have mine from Neo Sci Fi and have yet to figure out how to use it without the color bleeding. I seriously have a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 / 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   relationship with that lippie.


----------



## Tatyiona (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm a NC45 and Flurry of fun is the best thing in the collection that reminds me I need a backup! The bronzer was pretty but too much glitter for my taste. I would like to try sweet & punchy but that and marine life was S/O but from the looks of it marine life is just hype it just looks pretty plus I try to stay from the pink blushes and powders . Humid and float on by looks great on. Beachbound was gorgeous but I didn't think I could pull it off but I'm going back to try it again. The lip liner Life's a beach made my lips look irritated.


----------



## Soul Unique (Jun 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_I picked up Hipness today.  I'm really glad I did._

 
Awww brilliant!! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bobbiedoll03* 

 
_hey ladies, i just posted a haul/review video of mac to the beach.

Check it out when you can...it pretty much sums up my thoughts.

YouTube - mac to the beach haul_

 
Gorgeous lady.


----------



## aradhana (Jun 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *michelle79* 

 
_Have any of you all used the Bronzing Body Oil? I've been eyeing it but it seems like it would be more beneficial for fairer skin tones, not really WOC friendly.

ETA: I see some people gave opinions on it already, I would like to hear some more. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i found it gave my skin too much of a yellow tone as opposed to gold...but that's probably highly dependant on undertones. i'd recommend swatching first. texture-wise i found the oil went on smoothly and absorbed quickly.


----------



## aradhana (Jun 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nonchalantbeaut* 

 
_I bought Fun Bathing and Thrills lipstick and Flot on By eyeliner. I love Fun Bathing, it's what I wanted O lipstick to be, and the eyeliner. I am going back and forth with Thrills. On my NW45/47 skin it gives me that old skool gold lipstick look, but I love the color so much. I put clear gloss over it to tone down the frostyness and that helps a little. I haven't tried it with foundatio on yet, that seems to make a difference when your skin looks flawless. I tried it on today with Cha Cha and I love that combo. The pink in the gloss brings out the rosyness of the lipstick._

 
i recently also picked up thrills because it's such a pretty colour...just couldn't resist! i'm finding the frost finish a bit difficult to work into my usual looks, so i was thinking about putting some liperase first. i don't have cha cha, but might try some other pink glosses now that you mention it.


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Jun 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Soul Unique* 

 
_Awww brilliant!! 



Gorgeous lady._

 

thanks hun


----------



## amethystkisses (Jun 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *michelle79* 

 
_Have any of you all used the Bronzing Body Oil? I've been eyeing it but it seems like it would be more beneficial for fairer skin tones, not really WOC friendly.

ETA: I see some people gave opinions on it already, I would like to hear some more. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i tried it. it did nothing but give me sparkles on my legs. they were still pale as ever


----------



## Scorpdva (Jun 6, 2010)

Just purchased Hipness and Easy Lounger l/g yesterday. I bought Splashing l/g last week. I wasn't sure when I first looked at Hipness but after the SA applied it I was sold. Splashing is a bit bright for me but I figure I will apply Easy Lounger over it. I missed out on Marine Life. I'm NW-45/NC 50.


----------



## Missjailor (Jun 7, 2010)

I can't get enough of Funbathing. Honestly, I think that's my very first "big love" lipstick... I should have buy another one since I have to refrain myself from using it everyday


----------



## DigitalRain (Jun 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Missjailor* 

 
_I can't get enough of Funbathing. Honestly, I think that's my very first "big love" lipstick... I should have buy another one since I have to refrain myself from using it everyday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I bought my back up yesterday!! And I never buy back ups unless I love it!!


----------



## 2browneyes (Jun 7, 2010)

^ I was just thinking of doing the same thing. I am wearing both Funbathing and Thrills together with a lil Pret A Papier l/g on top.


----------



## Notorious19 (Jun 7, 2010)

Funbathing is amazing!!! Definitely a hidden treasure in this collection!


----------



## Sony (Jun 8, 2010)

I agree Funbathing looks really nice especially when I smile...Its one of those that you can put on without looking in the mirror and it comes out perfect..


----------



## allThingsGirl (Jun 9, 2010)

OOH!  I love Funbathing too!!  It's definately my go-to item for the collection that looks good always with no work.


----------



## sss215 (Jun 9, 2010)

funbathng looks nice with currant liner


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Notorious19* 

 
_Funbathing is amazing!!! Definitely a hidden treasure in this collection!_

 
Thank you! It's my absolute favorite in this collection. I tend to like the lippies that others take for granted. Lol


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Jun 10, 2010)

Ladies, I have thrills and can't figure out how to make it work...its so frosty!! UGh....

What are you ladies doing to make thrills work for you and make it gorgeous?


----------



## Sony (Jun 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bobbiedoll03* 

 
_Ladies, I have thrills and can't figure out how to make it work...its so frosty!! UGh....

What are you ladies doing to make thrills work for you and make it gorgeous?_

 

I think it looks best with Flurry of Fun lipglass over it


----------



## nonchalantbeaut (Jun 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bobbiedoll03* 

 
_Ladies, I have thrills and can't figure out how to make it work...its so frosty!! UGh....

What are you ladies doing to make thrills work for you and make it gorgeous?_

 
I'm having the same problem, plus it drys your lips out when you try to wear it alone. I am planning to return mine. I hate when I have to work too hard to make a lippie work. My rule is if I can't wear it alone then I don't want it.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 10, 2010)

Well, Thrills isn't my favorite shade, but it isn't a bad color. It can feel drying and it can settle in lip lines (for me at least). I think the key is to put on as less as possible. I mean, lustres are my favorite Mac formula and with those I am used to going around and around my lips to build the color. You can't do that with Thrills without adding frost and just way too much product. So, try sticking to one coat. If you like, you can even use a lip brush. Right now I can't even find mine(!) but I would hold on to it anyway.


----------



## she (Jun 11, 2010)

i'm a collection grazer, i picked up flurry of fun yesterday. overall i like it but am not sure how much versatility i will get out of it. it eally dazzles over loud and lovely l/g and burgundy liner but washed me out when i accidentally put it on over my neutral lip of siss and chestnut (which is why i need to stop driving while blindly applying!).

i will say it is the perfect going to the club gloss- it's so unique, glad i took the time to swatch it.


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Jun 11, 2010)

Ok, so I took thrills back because I could not make it work for me and I picked up Easy Lounger instead. I passed on funbathing because after side by side swatches of "O", I just could not justify having both lipstick. 

here is the look of O lipstick, with currant liner, and easy lounger on top. I love it!!!! 

Thanks for the all the ladies that raved about the combo using funbathing .


----------



## sss215 (Jun 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bobbiedoll03* 

 
_Ok, so I took thrills back because I could not make it work for me and I picked up Easy Lounger instead. I passed on funbathing because after side by side swatches of "O", I just could not justify having both lipstick. 

here is the look of O lipstick, with currant liner, and easy lounger on top. I love it!!!! 

Thanks for the all the ladies that raved about the combo using funbathing ._

 

i don't have "O", but its good to know its close to funbathing, and works with current.  in case i want to get something like that later.


----------



## sss215 (Jun 12, 2010)

i looked at some nars blushes today.  I am thinking torrid and dolce vita are in the same department as the dark side of marine life.  not saying they are dupes, but they look kinda coralesque to me.  i swatched them with marine like and i could see they were related somehow, lol.  torrid is coral with shimmer, dolce vita is described as dusty rose.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sss215* 

 
_i looked at some nars blushes today.  I am thinking torrid and dolce vita are in the same department as the dark side of marine life.  not saying they are dupes, but they look kinda coralesque to me.  i swatched them with marine like and i could see they were related somehow, lol.  torrid is coral with shimmer, dolce vita is described as dusty rose._

 
Dolce Vita is more mauve than coral.  Temptalia has some "dupe" suggestions here: http://www.temptalia.com/mac-marine-...y-keep-looking


----------



## sss215 (Jun 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Dolce Vita is more mauve than coral.  Temptalia has some "dupe" suggestions here: MAC Marine Life Dupes — Sorry, Keep Looking_

 

i saw her list and i tried, but can't go by those suggestions on this one. like for example, i checked out deep throat based on that recommendation and its nothing like marine life.  its not even pigmented like marine life and has way more shimmer.  dolce vita is more pigmented like marine life.   i swatched them side by side and they were in the same vein as far as pigmentation goes.   i had to research my own products that were similar, i don't think it can be duped cause really, there isn't anything out there like it.   she did suggest fleur power which i saw today, that is pigmented and in the same color family as well.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sss215* 

 
_i saw her list and i tried, but can't go by those suggestions on this one. like for example, i checked out deep throat based on that recommendation and its nothing like marine life.  its not even pigmented like marine life and has way more shimmer.  dolce vita is more pigmented like marine life.   i swatched them side by side and they were in the same vein as far as pigmentation goes.   i had to research my own products that were similar, i don't think it can be duped cause really, there isn't anything out there like it.   she did suggest fleur power which i saw today, that is pigmented and in the same color family as well._

 
I think that no one product is going to dupe Marine Life, but Foolish Me looked like a pretty close match, and it is pigmented.  CARGO's Rome is very similar to Foolish Me as well.  I would do some swatches myself, but I haven't used my ML yet and I don't want to wipe off the overspray just to swatch.  I just think Dolce is to rosey/mauve to work, although it is pigmented.  I think something like CARGO's Laguna layered with something like Spingsheen, Sunbasque, or NARS Torrid or Deep Throat might work.  Or even something like a very light sweep Devil plus Dollymix.  There are probably a handful of different combos that would recreate that shade.  

** Just did a little swatching, and I think Devil is a good starting place (Laguna would be a better starting place if you have it because it isn't quite as pigmented/dark/orange).  You can just keep trying different Sheertone Shimmer finish blushes over it until you get something close.  And Devil + Sunbasque and Devil + Dollymix are HOT! **


----------



## vintageroses (Jun 13, 2010)

I got my stuff today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Marine life, hipness & beach bronze! I'll probabaly swatch them tomorrow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 excited!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 13, 2010)

Sooooo I went back and got Thrills l/s. I figure if I keep swatching the thing EVERYTIME I pass a store or counter I should just get it.


----------



## sss215 (Jun 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_I think that no one product is going to dupe Marine Life, but Foolish Me looked like a pretty close match, and it is pigmented.  CARGO's Rome is very similar to Foolish Me as well.  I would do some swatches myself, but I haven't used my ML yet and I don't want to wipe off the overspray just to swatch.  I just think Dolce is to rosey/mauve to work, although it is pigmented.  I think something like CARGO's Laguna layered with something like Spingsheen, Sunbasque, or NARS Torrid or Deep Throat might work.  Or even something like a very light sweep Devil plus Dollymix.  There are probably a handful of different combos that would recreate that shade.  

** Just did a little swatching, and I think Devil is a good starting place (Laguna would be a better starting place if you have it because it isn't quite as pigmented/dark/orange).  You can just keep trying different Sheertone Shimmer finish blushes over it until you get something close.  And Devil + Sunbasque and Devil + Dollymix are HOT! **_

 

you are right, devil would be good and i have it on my list for the next time i am at MAC pro, i have a friend that got it and loves it.  that and salsarose.  since you mentioned dollymix, a great pink, but a little on the sheer side.  hmmm i wonder how devil and full fuchsia would do.  i have to try that out too. 

some one has a youtube out that pink tutu by estee lauder's kohl brand FLIRT!  is a dupe for marine life. i thought that was interesting, so i am going to check that out too.  FLIRT! has tons of MAC dupes.  YouTube - MAC marine life dupes!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sss215* 

 
_you are right, devil would be good and i have it on my list for the next time i am at MAC pro, i have a friend that got it and loves it.  that and *salsarose*.  since you mentioned dollymix, a great pink, but a little on the sheer side.  hmmm i wonder how devil and full fuchsia would do.  i have to try that out too. 

some one has a youtube out that pink tutu by estee lauder's kohl brand FLIRT!  is a dupe for marine life. i thought that was interesting, so i am going to check that out too.  FLIRT! has tons of MAC dupes.  YouTube - MAC marine life dupes!_

 
I was going to edit my post to mention Salsarose too!  I think if you could spice it up with something a tad more apricot/orange/peach/ you would get a really nice coral. 

I think Devil + Full Fuchsia would be pretty.  Also another idea is working with Frankly Scarlet.  I wonder what FS + Foolish Me or FS + Torrid would look like...


----------



## Fiberluver (Jun 14, 2010)

I think I've finally finished hauling from this collection.  I picked up Hipness blush - love it ! this shade is so gorgeous and Temperature Rising l/p - such an interesting color.

I'm NC45/50 for reference and was surprised by Hipness.  The MAC mua tried it on me and I was so surprised - I didn't care for it when I swatched it on my hand but on my cheeks - pure love!

I'm glad I stumbled on this one! It was sold out at my local counter but the backup counter I frequent had loads of them in stock.

I love everything I got from this collection:

Hipness blush
Marine Life
Easy Lounger l/g
Flurry of Fun l/g - love it!
Temperature Rising l/p
Thrills l/s
Lazy Day l/s
Sweet/Punchy e/s
Firecracker e/s
Shimmermoss e/s (pan)

Whew!

I'm suffering from MAC overload right now - no more MAC until Stereo Rose is released.

And after that No more MAC until next January! haha - yeah right! 

Nat


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fiberluver* 

 
_I think I've finally finished hauling from this collection.  I picked up Hipness blush - love it ! this shade is so gorgeous and Temperature Rising l/p - such an interesting color.

I'm NC45/50 for reference and was surprised by Hipness.  The MAC mua tried it on me and I was so surprised - I didn't care for it when I swatched it on my hand but on my cheeks - pure love!

I'm glad I stumbled on this one! It was sold out at my local counter but the backup counter I frequent had loads of them in stock.

I love everything I got from this collection:

Hipness blush
Marine Life
Easy Lounger l/g
Flurry of Fun l/g - love it!
Temperature Rising l/p
Thrills l/s
Lazy Day l/s
Sweet/Punchy e/s
Firecracker e/s
Shimmermoss e/s (pan)

Whew!

I'm suffering from MAC overload right now - no more MAC until Stereo Rose is released.

And after that No more MAC until next January! haha - yeah right! 

Nat_

 
Very nice haul! You didn't snatch up that Float On By kohl pencil? That thing is so pretty I feel I might need a backup and I haven't even worn the first one yet. LOL!


----------



## GucciGirl (Jun 14, 2010)

Ladies, If you got your Pretty Paws on Marine Life and if you have Dolly Mix please try the two together! Its love I promise! Ever since I tried it this is the way that I have been wearing it. Let me know if you love or if its just me


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sss215* 

 
_you are right, devil would be good and i have it on my list for the next time i am at MAC pro, i have a friend that got it and loves it.  that and salsarose.  since you mentioned dollymix, a great pink, but a little on the sheer side.  hmmm i wonder how devil and full fuchsia would do.  i have to try that out too. 

some one has a youtube out that pink tutu by estee lauder's kohl brand FLIRT!  is a dupe for marine life. i thought that was interesting, so i am going to check that out too.  FLIRT! has tons of MAC dupes._

 
I picked up Pink Tutu Sunday.  I don't think it's a Marine Life dupe, but I got it anyway because it is pretty.  It's more like a pinker version of Orgasm (on me at least because with Orgasm I get more gold sheen and less pink color, but with this I can see the pink) and the texture is nice.


----------



## Fiberluver (Jun 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Copperhead* 

 
_Very nice haul! *You didn't snatch up that Float On By kohl pencil?* That thing is so pretty I feel I might need a backup and I haven't even worn the first one yet. LOL!_

 
No, I didn't get Float on By. And if I wanted one its too late since it is sold out at every MAC counter I've been to.

I don't have that many eye pencils from MAC.  I prefer using shadows as liners.  Since this collection was released Humid, Shimmermoss and Deep Truth have been getting a work out!


Nat


----------



## User38 (Jun 15, 2010)

There really are  no dupes for Marine Life
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




signed: a collector of coral and orange blush


----------



## DigitalRain (Jun 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fiberluver* 

 
_I'm suffering from MAC overload right now - no more MAC until Stereo Rose is released.

And after that No more MAC until next January! haha - yeah right! 

Nat_

 
This is my same exact plan.  I don't think I've ever spent this much $$ one 1 collection alone.


----------



## Foxxydiva (Jun 20, 2010)

After reading all the positive reviews I decided to splurge on Beachbound and Flurry of Fun. For some reason lippies always look good at the store but when I get them home it's a whole nother story. Think I'll take Beachbound back because it did nothing for my NC45 complexion. And although FOF is a unique lipglass it's kinda hard to find a lipstick to wear underneath. I'll have to debate keeping this one also.


----------



## vintageroses (Jun 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HerGreyness* 

 
_There really are  no dupes for Marine Life
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




signed: a collector of coral and orange blush
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
haha i AGREEEE!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GucciGirl* 
_Ladies, If you got your Pretty Paws on Marine Life and if you have Dolly Mix please try the two together! Its love I promise! Ever since I tried it this is the way that I have been wearing it. Let me know if you love or if its just me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Okays, first thing to do when i get home today!


----------



## sss215 (Jun 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_I was going to edit my post to mention Salsarose too!  I think if you could spice it up with something a tad more apricot/orange/peach/ you would get a really nice coral. 

I think Devil + Full Fuchsia would be pretty.  Also another idea is working with Frankly Scarlet.  I wonder what FS + Foolish Me or FS + Torrid would look like..._

 


Burnt Pepper and Full Fuchsia makes a VERY pretty and very pigmented dark coral.   OMG. When I tried t yesterday I was in love. 

Get Away Bronze Blush makes an awesome brow highlight on WOC as well. Has anyone tried that?


----------



## thiscarmen (Jun 21, 2010)

I only purchased Thrills lipstick and Sweet and Punchy eyeshadow from this collection.

Thrills is sooooo pretty!  The goldish shimmer in it makes my lips totally dimensional (if you can imagine that haha), and it just makes my lips pop.  It's a brick-red with some gold shimmer, and it's just like dipping your toes into red lipstick territory without all the craziness of O or Russian Red.

And Sweet and Punchy is SO GORGEOUS.  It's a veluxe pearl (FAAAAVE FINISH, HELLO!), and wearing this on the lid with a darker colour (Mulch or Copperplate, or anything, honestly) makes such a beautiful summer look!


----------



## sss215 (Jun 21, 2010)

^^^  yes sweet and punchy with mulch is HOT!


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Foxxydiva* 

 
_After reading all the positive reviews I decided to splurge on Beachbound and Flurry of Fun. For some reason lippies always look good at the store but when I get them home it's a whole nother story. Think I'll take Beachbound back because it did nothing for my NC45 complexion. And although FOF is a unique lipglass it's kinda hard to find a lipstick to wear underneath. I'll have to debate keeping this one also._

 
I'm NC45 also and I love Flurry of Fun. I can put it over almost anything. Corals and pinks look especially great with it.
I skipped Beachbound because I have Sunsational and I don't wear it that much. It pretty much gives the same effect.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sss215* 

 
_Burnt Pepper and Full Fuchsia makes a VERY pretty and very pigmented dark coral.   OMG. When I tried t yesterday I was in love. 

Get Away Bronze Blush makes an awesome brow highlight on WOC as well. Has anyone tried that?_

 
I don't have Bunt Pepper but I want it.  Hopefully a Pro Store still has it in pot form...


----------



## sss215 (Jun 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_I don't have Bunt Pepper but I want it.  Hopefully a Pro Store still has it in pot form..._

 
its one of my favorite blushes by MAC


----------



## Sony (Jun 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_I don't have Bunt Pepper but I want it. Hopefully a Pro Store still has it in pot form..._

 
My CCO near Chicago in Aurora, IL has about 15-20 Burnt Pepper blushes in pot form so you may want to check your CCO too


----------



## GucciGirl (Jun 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GucciGirl* 

 
_Ladies, If you got your Pretty Paws on Marine Life and if you have Dolly Mix please try the two together! Its love I promise! Ever since I tried it this is the way that I have been wearing it. Let me know if you love or if its just me_

 


Ok so I have been playing with this Marine life yall!!! Try it with Albatross lightly dusted on top!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Whew child!! I did some black liner and lots of mascara with Cola Lipliner by NYX and Flurry of Fun on the lips and that cheek combo and Hon-ey! Don't take my word for it....Try it yourself and let me know!!


----------



## Foxxydiva (Jun 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shontay07108* 

 
_I'm NC45 also and I love Flurry of Fun. I can put it over almost anything. Corals and pinks look especially great with it.
I skipped Beachbound because I have Sunsational and I don't wear it that much. It pretty much gives the same effect._

 

I tried FOF over Ruby Woo and it looks awesome! I'm gonna try to get my hands on Thrills(hopefully) and try it with that.


----------



## sss215 (Jun 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sony* 

 
_My CCO near Chicago in Aurora, IL has about 15-20 Burnt Pepper blushes in pot form so you may want to check your CCO too_

 

NICE!   I just called my CCOs and nope, they don't have them.  I am going to keep checking back because I would love one in the pan form for my purse's makeup bag. its such a pretty color.


----------



## sss215 (Jun 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Foxxydiva* 

 
_I tried FOF over Ruby Woo and it looks awesome! I'm gonna try to get my hands on Thrills(hopefully) and try it with that._

 

i am going to try it over MAC red too. thanks!


----------



## Foxxydiva (Jun 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sss215* 

 
_i am going to try it over MAC red too. thanks!_

 

Tried FOF over MAC red and it looks nice also. Loved the way the glitter changes your l/s color. I'll have to purchase a coral l/s next to try it with.


----------

